# Maxima 4 Sale



## Nissan305 (May 23, 2004)

2000 NISSAN MAXIMA SE 
Location: Miami, FL
Leather Interior
CD Player
Power Locks/Windows
Color: Maroone
$11,900

call: J.R. Anthony for detail 786.277.5050
or e-mail [email protected]


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

Is it manual and how many miles does it have one it


----------

